# So I've got a little more respect for Haydn now.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I stupidly or smartly decided I'd like to attempt listening to Hayden's 104 symphonies, since I had a complete version (anatol datali on decca please correct my spelling) and I'll be honest I didn't listen to him very much because I felt he was too bland. I still feel that way about the early ones but the ones starting from the time where it was mostly 4 movements (around no. 39 or so I think) have actually been quite enjoyable. Is there anything else by Haydn worth picking up or listening to?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Well, it's about time!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

String quartets


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Quite an undertaking. I'm impressed. I know someone who has every Haydn recording he can possibly get. He lives not too far away. I keep thinking I should ask him to schedule something like this, then I think of the time commitment and shake my head at myself.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Haydn is awesome.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I am working my way through Haydn's 104 symphonies. I'm on #56 (the first 30 or so do go quickly but there are definitely some gems in there - I love 6,18,25, and 26). When I first started seriously listening to classical music I bought Goulding's Book, Classical Music, which lists the "top 50 composers". He put Haydn at 5, and I thought that was clearly too high. Since that time Haydn has continued to grow on me, and now I might not put him at 5 but he's clearly near there.

Opus55 mentioned Haydn's string quartets, and I would strongly second that. All the late quartets are wonderful. I would also suggest the cello concertos. I prefer #1, but both are excellent. I like many of his piano trios (5 and 9 in particular). Of course his vocal works are some of the greatest ever written - The Creation, Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass", The Seven Last Words of Christ, and many masses (e.g. Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse").


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> [...]
> Opus55 mentioned Haydn's string quartets, and I would strongly second that. All the late quartets are wonderful. I would also suggest the cello concertos. I prefer #1, but both are excellent. I like many of his piano trios (5 and 9 in particular). Of course his vocal works are some of the greatest ever written - The Creation, Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass", The Seven Last Words of Christ, and many masses (e.g. Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse").


Sometime when you have a few minutes, look up the composition history of 'The Seven Last Words". It's fairly amusing.


----------



## SeanWolferl (May 19, 2012)

I want to get around to those some time, though it's not easy. Music in general, though especially Classical (for me anyways) benefits from listening to a piece many times, with the great depth it has. When I have the time to sit and listen, I'll look at my CD collection and think, "Should I pop something new in?", just to go "nah, I think I'll listen to Mozart's Piano Concertos through again".


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Cello concerto's....yup!


----------



## PianoMan (Mar 13, 2005)

His Piano Concerto in D and some of his Piano Sonatas are nice as well. I'd recommend his final E-flat Major Sonata particularly (HOB 60-something or other). There are other good ones, but their keys and numbers are escaping me at the moment.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Cello Concertos :angel:
Concerto for Trumpet and Orchestra
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
String Quartets
Piano Sonata and Trios.

His Piano Concertos aren't great, but still very good.

Beside most of his title'd great symphonies like "London", "Military", "Trauer" and "Hornsignal" I hope you've noticed some of his less known good symphonies, those without "adjective", like no. 14, 39 or 50.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, of you must know I'm currently on no. 68, I highly enjoined 39, theres also a few others that I enjoy that aren't named I just don't remember their numbers, I do already own a set of Haydns piano sonatas, but of I can I've always wanted to hear the cello concerti. Thanks for reminding me of that  he has definitely grown on me.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of Haydn but do enjoy his string quartets and also his keyboard sonatas. I find them very relaxing and what I usually resort to when I want something a little less demanding of my attention. 

Kevin


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I suggest listening to some of the sturm and drang symphonies with Pinnock conducting a period group.
Haydn's quartets are worth a spin - the piano concerto in D is superb - some of the paino sonatas (last 3 mainly) - violin concertos ordinary - trumpet concerto. That's it - I dislike the oratorio - Creation - have not heard any opera but I believe Mozart was partly influenced by some of it. Cello concertos are fine works.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Short list of faves:

*String Quartets: *Op. 20 (4-6), Op. 33 (all), Op. 74 (all but especially "Rider"), Op. 76 (all), Op. 77 (all)
*Symphonies: *31 (Hornsignal), 45 (Farewell), 50, 82 (Bear), 92 (Oxford), all of the "London" symphonies but esp. 100 "Military"
*Piano Sonatas: *33 in C-, 50 in D, 60 in C, 62 in Eb
*Other:* Piano Concerto #11 in D, "Lord Nelson" Mass, Harmoniemesse (my latest Haydn "discovery")


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Haydn is still awesome.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

The Haydn string quartet recordings performed by the Quatuor Mosaïques are the ones to go for. Period instruments played with the utmost subtlety and refinement in near perfect recorded sound quality. Op. 20 should be where you begin but they're all great.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

May God have mercy on your soul, my friend


----------

